# Let's Talk Relaxing...



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Folding recliner chairs...I want a couple!

Who has them? 
How do you like them? 
What brand? 
Where bought? 
How much? 
How long have you had it?

I'm thinking about this massive one:

Recliner at Camping World


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

ndjollymon

we have one very similar to that ( different print), that we too bought from camping world. I caught it on sale for just around $100.00. We love it. It's great to sit in and read, have a nice drink, or just nap in!

enjoy!

Amy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've used the McCabe from Costco for a few years and enjoy them, but they don't recline, but they are comfortable. The best seat I've found though looks a bit odd, and doesn't recline, well unless there has been a problem, but man it sure is a fun seat!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright Y-Guy,

Exactly how many toys do you own?!?!?!?

So far I have you down for:

New Ford Superduty Diesel
New Fifth Wheel, replacing the late model Outback with significant mods
Now Four Wheelers

I'm not mad, color me green with envy! You can never have too many toys!

Sorry, we now return to the original post!

Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I will admit that chair does look pretty comfortable. Campers Choice has three, from $99 to about $66 - does seem pretty spendy though. I've had the cheap canvas sling type, which are okay but they tend to make my bumm sore after a while, but they've held up well through campfire sparks and marshmallows - how well would these others hold up to real camping use/abuse?

_Jason we have picked up a few toys lately. Long story short on all this was growing up my Dad's idea of how to spend a weekend was doing yard work and maybe taking a 1 week vacation to the lake - rarely did anything on the weekends as a family. Later in life he really regretted not having done more, and he started traveling and doing things. So when he passed I decided once we had our debts paid that we would "invest" the funds in things for the family, thus the quads and Raptor. After this past weekend of riding, and the expressions on my kids faces I can say its worth every penny.







_


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> [_Jason we have picked up a few toys lately. Long story short on all this was growing up my Dad's idea of how to spend a weekend was doing yard work and maybe taking a 1 week vacation to the lake - rarely did anything on the weekends as a family. Later in life he really regretted not having done more, and he started traveling and doing things. So when he passed I decided once we had our debts paid that we would "invest" the funds in things for the family, thus the quads and Raptor. After this past weekend of riding, and the expressions on my kids faces I can say its worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said Y - You have to enjoy the time we are here...and what better way than with family and good friends.

I just came back from Costco, and they had portable hammocks for sale. $99 Cnd. They looked real comfy. ... but they do not come with a beverage holder.









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I just came back from Costco, and they had portable hammocks for sale. $99 Cnd. They looked real comfy. ... but they do not come with a beverage holder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just came back from Costco too...and they are no longer offering the $30 off the memory foam topper!!!









Jim
2004 Suburban 2500 with Quadrasteer
Y-Guys 2004 Outback 28RS-S (in 4 days!!!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

We have a couple that we picked up at our local RV center for about $100 each. I don't remember the brand right now, but they're not those expensive French sounding ones. We love them and would not be without them again.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

We have 2 lafuma chairs. Absolutely love them.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

They DO have a beverage holder! It's called your stomach!

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just came back from Costco too...and they are no longer offering the $30 off the memory foam topper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,

Overstock has the memory foam toppers for sale. 
http://tinyurl.com/5e39k
Shipping is only 1$ and no tax.

Jared

Jolly- sorry for the thread hijack shy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We have the LaFuma's, too. They were quite pricey. Believe the price was something like $170, but has gone down considerably as competition has moved in. I believe the $100 jobs at Camping World are almost a direct copy. They are really nice chairs, but do burn up a significant amount of basement space when stored for travel.

An edit to this.... I also carry two Wal-Mart cheapy folding lawn chairs (the tube and canvas type) which were only $15 each. This is to encourage guests to sit in the cheapies and stay out of my lafuma's.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You said Y - You have to enjoy the time we are here...and what better way than with family and good friends.

I just came back from Costco, and they had portable hammocks for sale. $99 Cnd. They looked real comfy. ... but they do not come with a beverage holder.









Thor

Actually Thor, YOU are the built in beverage holder.

Reverie


----------

